# Cheaper 25 year shelf life Wise Food Co. food products



## steelgenius (Dec 6, 2012)

I know a lot of preppers and survivalist like to can, harvest, and build their foodstore from longer shelf life grocery store buys. There's also another option that you all probably know of with pre-packaged, air tight, freeze dried foods. I have a website that has a section of this type of food. It all comes from Wise Food Co. My business is a family owned small business just starting out. Although my main product is collectible medieval weapons and armor I am also trying to get into survival products. I am a direct distributor with Wise Food Co. and want to give people, interested in this food, the ability to buy it cheaper. I carry the assorted fruits, vegi's, meats, and survival packages they offer in many different serving options. Even full year supplies.

I'm also giving free shipping to all orders of $200 or more with the coupon code "christmas"

So for those interested in this type of survival food please check out my products at www.steelgenius.com/wise-food

You will not only help out a small business owner but save some money doing it.

Thank you for your time,
Kris D
www.steelgenius.com
[email protected]


----------

